# My freeride hardtail built - Brodie Bigshot



## PUNK BRIGADE (May 22, 2007)

Hello,

Here's my freeride/all mountain hardtail built. It started as a Brodie Bigshot 2006 frame only, I wasn't sure about Brodie frame at first for a bike that will go big but, I had great experience with a Brodie Fury that was used for All Mountain so I decided to give it a try and it did survived three years of abuse.

I just installed a '09 Marzocchi 55 RC3, since the beginning I want a 66 for this bike but as I am using it for all mountain too I decide to try the 55 and keep the 66 for a dual suspension freeride bike that is upcoming. Really I like the 55, I can go uphill without problem and it handle really well the downhill and big hit once well tuned. Still no problem with mine, it is a 2009 with the red dot behind the lower's arch.

All it really needs now is a 8" front brake disc because the 6" isn't enough. I have the post mount bracket, just need to get the rotor.

So here are the spec and the pictures it really can't compared to a stock Bigshot, it's all the details that make the difference! Let me know what you think, the bike is really a blast to ride!

Frame: Brodie Bigshot 14in 2006 (Goldlit Red)
Fork: Marzocchi 55 RC3 2009
Head Set: Cane Creek Solos
Stem	: Truvativ Holzfeller
Handlebar: Truvativ Holzfeller
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 w/ Goodridge stainless steel lines
Brake Levers: Hayes Big Fat Levers
Rear Shifter: SRAM x.7
Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9
Cranks :Truvativ Holzfeller
Chainring :Blackspire Mono Veloce 34T
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Team Howitzer
Pedals: Truvativ Holzfeller
Hubs (FR): DT Swiss 340 20mm Through-Axle
Hubs (RR): Shimano M525
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 9-speed
Chain: SRAM PG-991
Chainguide: RaceFace Diabolous
Spokes: DT Swiss Comp 2.0mm stainless steel
Rims: Mavic XM321 Disc
Tires (FR/RR): Michelin Wild Grip'r 2.4in
Tubes (FR/RR): IRC Torque Tubes w/ Shradder valve
Seat Post: Truvativ XR
Saddle: Velo Marzocchi's Dirty M - Ride your ass off


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

cool bike


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

looks like fun


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> cool bike


knew it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

b-kul said:


> knew it


plus1


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> knew it


what i love hard tails :lol::thumbsup:


----------



## 3viltoast3r (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice

I have a similar bike: Made several changes since this photo, but dont have any good recent ones:








-55's 160mm
Changed since photo:
-Hayes Strokers on 8" Saint rotors
-ODI oury grips
-Sunline V1 bars
-Imperial 50mm Stem
-647's
-DM 24 rims
-XT/LX drivetrain
-Swap between Minions for DH, and Nobby Nic (Single ply 850g) for Trail/AM

Ultimately once I get a dedicated DH sled (Read: squishy) I will drop the forks back down to 140mm, Drop to 7"/6" rotors and ultimately some nice hubs


----------



## DBnoob (Oct 6, 2010)

What a sexy bike. Nice to see a hardtail once in awhile..


----------



## PUNK BRIGADE (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! Like I said the bike really is a blast to drive. Can easily go big and can easily go fast on the tricky part, if the forks go through the rear end just follow. 160mm is a little long for the dirt jump but I forget that very fast when riding dh/fr. The winter is coming fast in Quebec, I'm gonna miss it! But it also means it's time to take it apart for an overhauling. Properly maintained bikes last forever!


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

*mission..if you accept...*

nvm srry thought i was doing a new post


----------

